# Clear Paint Cans?



## TypicalCricket (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey all;
I was wondering if any of you have ever tried using something like this before.


I am thinking of getting my first sling soon, and was thinking that one of these would be a good sling house. I would of course drill some tiny ventilation holes in the lid, or even better figure out a way to put in a wire mesh insert.
They come in 
Mini Size, 3" dia.
Small Size, 4" dia, and
Large Size, 6¾" dia.
I was thinking of a 4" can until the sling I have in mind grows out of it, and then maybe move on to a critter keeper or something similar. Anyways, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Arshenal (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah it could work but deli cups would just be cheaper all around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 16, 2015)

Arshenal said:


> Yeah it could work but deli cups would just be cheaper all around.


Agreed. Would work, but I personally invest in deli cups due to cost. Plastic Container City check out their site


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 16, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Agreed. Would work, but I personally invest in deli cups due to cost. Plastic Container City check out their site



Yeah I Agree   Delicups Are Much Cheaper Ill Send You A Bunch Free For All I Care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TypicalCricket (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the inpuy guys. Today I was searching for a local supplier of delu cups. I ended up looking at a Dollar Store, where I found these instead:










hopefully you can get a sense of scale from my hand. Anyways, at two dollars each, these are pretty cheap and a little more attractive than a deli cup. What do you guys think? I'm partial to the round one myself.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 17, 2015)

Hit it up,why not? as long as you give proper ventilation


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 18, 2015)

They Might Work  I Used Jars Like That For mY Little Nano Shrimp But I Do Use Them For Slings As Well What Sling Where You Getting?


----------



## TypicalCricket (Jan 18, 2015)

B. smithi. First T, so I'm kinda new to everything


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 18, 2015)

Have You Get The Specimin Yet?


----------



## TypicalCricket (Jan 18, 2015)

Not yet. I wanted to have everything set up before buying it.


----------



## Tarantula Fangs (Jan 18, 2015)

personally, I'm not a big fan of glass containers, I have a fear of dropping one and hurting the T inside. :0 But, they can work, I've seen plenty of owners use them.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 18, 2015)

TypicalCricket said:


> B. smithi. First T, so I'm kinda new to everything


Whatever you decide to use for your B. Smithi, make sure its setup for a terrestrial


----------



## TypicalCricket (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 19, 2015)

Do You Know The Size Of Her When You Get Her In?


----------



## TypicalCricket (Jan 19, 2015)

Hopefully around an inch. Any smaller and I'll have to set up a tiny cage until s/he's big enough that s/he won't get lost.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 19, 2015)

Mmm, I'm wary of those glass containers. Definitely not suitable for Avicularia who need cross ventilation. And a good tip is to have more than one possible enclosure in different sizes. That round jar just looks really big for a one inch specimen, it's like the size of a fish bowl. I'd still go with deli cups. You can worry about having an attractive enclosure when your specimen is more substantial.

Just my 2 ¢

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TypicalCricket (Jan 19, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> That round jar just looks really big for a one inch specimen, it's like the size of a fish bowl.


I think the perspective of the first picture might have made it look a little bigger than it actually is. It's a litte bigger than 4 inches at its widest.


Either way, it seems like just about everyone is talking deli cups. About how big are the ones you use for slings (in inches/mm)? I'll track some down this weekend perhaps.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 19, 2015)

I do not use deli cups, though I will when I have more slings. At the moment I've only got 3 terrestrial slings under an inch.

I use a container like this, found at Hobby Lobby in the painting aisle if you've got any around you and like it. More expensive, but I like the look and the screw on lid. The specimen in there is a big too big but that's before I learned my 'keep multiple sized enclosures ready for unpacking' because I thought that T was going to be smaller than it was.







And all my slings 1.5"+ go into small plastic shoebox enclosures. No pics of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 19, 2015)

This is ideal due to the ability for cross ventilation, which is "ohh" so important!

---------- Post added 01-19-2015 at 08:49 PM ----------




miss moxie said:


> I do not use deli cups, though I will when I have more slings. At the moment I've only got 3 terrestrial slings under an inch.
> 
> I use a container like this, found at Hobby Lobby in the painting aisle if you've got any around you and like it. More expensive, but I like the look and the screw on lid. The specimen in there is a big too big but that's before I learned my 'keep multiple sized enclosures ready for unpacking' because I thought that T was going to be smaller than it was.
> 
> ...


Plastic container City might be a good choice for you when you get up in numbers. I use the site for deli cups for slings, dwarfs


----------



## TypicalCricket (Jan 19, 2015)

About how big is that jar? I found these on amazon and they have a 1.5" diameter, and are 1.375" tall. About the same?


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 19, 2015)

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/16-ounce-screw-top-jar-with-lid-799270/


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 19, 2015)

TypicalCricket said:


> About how big is that jar? I found these on amazon and they have a 1.5" diameter, and are 1.375" tall. About the same?


Your really digging the aesthetic side huh? 

If you can shoot holes through the side and top then your set.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 19, 2015)

I also use http://shop.hobbylobby.com/products/32-ounce-screw-top-jar-with-lid-799411/ this size for my 1" arboreals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TypicalCricket (Jan 19, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> You're really digging the aesthetic side huh?
> 
> If you can shoot holes through the side and top then you're set.


Haha not even. They were the first ones that came up when I searched for "plastic jars" on amazon. And since they're plastic, I'll be able to heat up a needle and poke some holes.


----------



## eldondominicano (Jan 19, 2015)

TypicalCricket said:


> Haha not even. They were the first ones that came up when I searched for "plastic jars" on amazon. And since they're plastic, I'll be able to heat up a needle and poke some holes.


Cool, try it out, I like Miss Moxies methods though and mine of course too lol... Are the lids for those containers legit?

---------- Post added 01-19-2015 at 09:26 PM ----------

NVm I just had to re look at 'em.. Yea man go for it

---------- Post added 01-19-2015 at 09:28 PM ----------

The factors you are looking at is an enclosure not too large that the T has a hard time finding prey and establishing a home.. Then you want it to spend as much time comfortably as possible for the T in that enclosure, and you need proper ventilation. Whatever meets those standards is fine.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 19, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Cool, try it out, I like Miss Moxies methods though and mine of course too lol... Are the lids for those containers legit?
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-19-2015 at 09:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Yep, too big and they won't be able to find the prey. Too small and they're cramped. Let us know what you come up with when you get a more firm idea! I'm sure there's more than one person who'd love to help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Jan 20, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> I do not use deli cups, though I will when I have more slings. At the moment I've only got 3 terrestrial slings under an inch.
> 
> I use a container like this, found at Hobby Lobby in the painting aisle if you've got any around you and like it. More expensive, but I like the look and the screw on lid. The specimen in there is a big too big but that's before I learned my 'keep multiple sized enclosures ready for unpacking' because I thought that T was going to be smaller than it was.
> 
> ...







Moxies Tubs Are Really Good For Slings What Are Under 1 1/2 Inch ;3 Try Something Like That


----------



## viper69 (Jan 20, 2015)

TypicalCricket said:


> Hopefully around an inch. Any smaller and I'll have to set up a tiny cage until s/he's big enough that s/he won't get lost.


They don't get lost in the wild, so your statement isn't accurate at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend (Jan 20, 2015)

pretty sure wev rule out the paint can?? personally i woudlnt use the jar in question either would have too much hight or not enough leg room.. the containers.. go for it? i personally get screw on top 16oz cups from walmart its about deep enough for slings to dig [for those brachies we know that love to] and enough room.. mine i burn a hole with a paper clip.  

this is what i used before[most my T's too big now].. not as cheap as a free-$0.10 deli. but the pretty tops and no way to half arse the lid  ^_^ lol i also felt better about using them as aposed to peel tops [which have snapped from non opening all the way repetitivly]

---------- Post added 01-20-2015 at 08:21 AM ----------




viper69 said:


> They don't get lost in the wild, so your statement isn't accurate at all.


100% agree!! and even if some do find it too big [i have a ~1" in a 3inX5in thats 4in tall] and he is always at his water dish 4" away from buttow and finds mauled food that is all the way over by the dish. [you can always drop in burrow if your that paranoid tho]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SnowMonkey (Aug 10, 2015)

I have those paint cans. They're really thin, so they're very easy to put holes in with a hot pin. They're crystal clear and look great. I currently have a Gasteracantha cancriformes eggsack in one, and a Narceus americanus in another. 

One bad thing, though. The metal rusts fast! These are good for temp use, or very dry use, but they won't last long if you have any moisture touching the metal.


----------

